# Hello from Mississippi!



## raydarluvr (Apr 19, 2009)

New to the forum. Hope y'all are well.
Fraternal Regards,
Jeff


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard Bro. Jeff. 
Judge, Lawyer, or Traffic Cop?


----------



## nick1368 (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome to the board Bro. Jeff, glad you found us.


----------



## raydarluvr (Apr 19, 2009)

Hippie19950 said:


> Welcome aboard Bro. Jeff.
> Judge, Lawyer, or Traffic Cop?




Do I have to pick one, or tell you what boring job I really have?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome Brother Jeff! Glad to have you on the forums.


----------



## RJS (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## jackk (Apr 19, 2009)

hello and welcome bro.jeff !


----------



## Hippie19950 (Apr 19, 2009)

raydarluvr said:


> Do I have to pick one, or tell you what boring job I really have?



A good friend of mine said his position as a Justice of the Peace was boring, but always enjoyed riding on the weekends with me... Then we had another friend who was a boring attorney, but was always excited when he came to my autobody shop, and watched some of my custom work... This should make it easier!!

P.S.
  The bodyshop allowed me to afford being a "road warrior".


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 20, 2009)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Apr 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. It's a pleasure to have you here.


----------

